# Bayonetta 1 & 2 COMING TO SWITCH FEB. 16



## lars708 (Dec 18, 2015)

I just got reminded of Bayonetta's existence by the Smash Bros. Direct! I totally got interested in her game and played the demo once again (which i last played a year ago but i forgot about it immediatly) and found out that i like this game a ton! I am a real fan of it! But since i only have played the demo, i wonder if the rest of the game is just as fun, because maybe i am just overhyping it... 

Could anybody give me advise on what to do? Oh and tell me a bit about the first game? 
Because if i am going to get the game, i'd like to purchase the bundle of Bayonetta + Bayonetta 2!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2015)

Wait, there's a demo? How do you get to it


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Wait, there's a demo? How do you get to it



The eshop..?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2015)

i thought it would be a separate title called Bayonetta 2 Demo or something


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 18, 2015)

You just click the demo bit as soon as the eshop opens and scroll down till you find bayonetta


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2015)

I'M BUYING THIS TOMORROW.


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

i have it...get it!!! its pretty much awesome. i also played the demo and yes the game will impress


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 18, 2015)

I ended up buying the bundle almost a year ago, but I have such a backlog I still haven't played it all the way. A noob like me is going to have to learn the ropes though, because if I remember correctly, I don't think I did a very good job the first time. 

I also can't play when there are visitors...Haha.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I ended up buying the bundle almost a year ago, but I have such a backlog I still haven't played it all the way. A noob like me is going to have to learn the ropes though, because if I remember correctly, I don't think I did a very good job the first time.
> 
> I also can't play when there are visitors...Haha.



Ah okay, well i died a few times in the demo already, it is pretty tough! Seems like that witch time really is the difference between life and death. 

True, i have a lot of little cousins who like to play with my Wii U, it would be quite inresponsible to play Bayonetta with them haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I'M BUYING THIS TOMORROW.



Ikr the demo is awesome, i am so impressed! Also the visuals are great, i do not know how they managed to keep the game at 60fps with these amazing graphics! It quite literally blew my mind!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't even know why I put my nnid account age below 18 .-. I can't view the content so I can't download the demo


----------



## lars708 (Dec 19, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don't even know why I put my nnid account age below 18 .-. I can't view the content so I can't download the demo



Well that is not the source of the problem, there is an age limit thing in the parental control section of your Wii U. Change that thing. Because my Wii U also know my real age, which is 15 years old lmao.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 19, 2015)

If you enjoyed DMC3/4 or Metal Gear Rising, or a similar high-speed hack-and-slash, I definitely recommend Bayonetta. I admit I haven't played 2 all the way through, but it manages to be even more fantastic than the first game was.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 19, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> If you enjoyed DMC3/4 or Metal Gear Rising, or a similar high-speed hack-and-slash, I definitely recommend Bayonetta. I admit I haven't played 2 all the way through, but it manages to be even more fantastic than the first game was.



I haven't played any games of this catogory before, i did not even play a 18+ or 16+ earlier! 12+ has been the max for such a long time but Bayonetta is actually the only 'adult' game that appeals to me. I either do not like the style of other games or the gameplay. I hate Call of Duty for example, i just don't understand what the fun is in non-stop killing people without a real reason. I mean Bayonetta really has a deep story i heard and everything you do actually makes sense. That is why Bayonetta appeals to me!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 19, 2015)

I've wanted Bayonetta 2 ever since it came out but I haven't gotten it yet. MAYBE I CAN FOR CHRISTMAS HOPEFULLY


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

It's been quite a while since it came out.
I promised myself I would get it but nope
I didn't


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 19, 2015)

The game earns its rating within the first few minutes or so. It's not too lewd, but some of the poses, and the significantly more pronounced outfit disappearance might make this one to not play around certain people, hueh. 

I might start playing later tonight, if my cold isn't still treating me like garbage.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 19, 2015)

I had seen Bayonetta 2 on GameStop's popularity page when it came out, but didn't really look into it. I checked out some gameplay today and it actually looks pretty sweet.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 19, 2015)

I bought the bundle with both Bayonetta 1 & 2. I started with Bayonetta 1 first due to story and whatnot, but since I'm so bad at this type of game I'm not even close to finishing it. I recently got back in to playing it and I even tried Bayonetta 2 a little. I can tell that both are fantastic games


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 19, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> The game earns its rating within the first few minutes or so. It's not too lewd, but some of the poses, and the significantly more pronounced outfit disappearance might make this one to not play around certain people, hueh.


You definitely wouldn't want to when you start getting really good at the game. Bayonetta has an interesting incentive for people to get better, namely that Bayonetta uses more hair magic with higher combos. So basically awesome combos leads to more nudity.

That, and the mid-level rankings, of course.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 20, 2015)

I've finished both Bayonetta and Bayonetta 2 (100% completed the first and only need to complete the hardest difficulty in the second) though without spoiling anything, I would recommend to play the first game so you'll appreciate the story more.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 23, 2015)

Role said:


> I've finished both Bayonetta and Bayonetta 2 (100% completed the first and only need to complete the hardest difficulty in the second) though without spoiling anything, I would recommend to play the first game so you'll appreciate the story more.



Yeah that was my plan because Bayonetta 2 comes with the first Bayonetta it would only make sense to play the first one before the second game


----------



## xBlablahi (Dec 23, 2015)

I bought the bundle quite some time ago, started with the first game which was pretty interesting, but I dropped it cause some other games came out, heh.. But since she was announced for smash I was reminded of the games once again so I'm gonna start playing them again! They're pretty cool


----------



## Loriii (Dec 25, 2015)

Because of this (and SSB announcement), I feel like replaying Bayonetta 2 again  I haven't beaten Climax mode so I have a new goal to accomplish.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 7, 2016)

So i downloaded both games three days ago, i am at chapter XVI in the first game right now and i am really enjoying it so far. Kinda rushig it though since the second game has online and i wanna play that 

Speaking of which, is there somebody here who would like to play with me soon?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 8, 2016)

So i finished the first game yesterday. Are there people who want to play with me here?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 10, 2016)

I finished Bayonetta 2 as well now. I have plenty of verse cards for some online matches now, anyone wanna play??


----------



## lars708 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bump :3


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 13, 2016)

I've wanted to play Bayonetta 2 ever since it came out and now since it's close to February (aka month of Bayonetta in Smash) now would be a perfect time to play it but I also really wanna get Mario and Luigi Paper Jam when it comes out in the States. Which game should I get??? :/


----------



## lars708 (Jan 13, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I've wanted to play Bayonetta 2 ever since it came out and now since it's close to February (aka month of Bayonetta in Smash) now would be a perfect time to play it but I also really wanna get Mario and Luigi Paper Jam when it comes out in the States. Which game should I get??? :/



I would say Bayonetta since you get 2 games for the price of one and Mario & Luigi Paper Jam is not all that good. I mean it is fun but Dream Team was a better game. Plus, Bayonetta 2 actually has an online mode which is a lot of fun to play with friends!!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 13, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I would say Bayonetta since you get 2 games for the price of one and Mario & Luigi Paper Jam is not all that good. I mean it is fun but Dream Team was a better game. Plus, Bayonetta 2 actually has an online mode which is a lot of fun to play with friends!!



Cool! I think I'll go with Bayonetta 2, but first I have to find a way to get more space on my wii u so I can download it lol


----------



## lars708 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 18, 2016)

I just found Bayonetta 1 for $15 new on eBay. I'll probably get that then wait til Bayonetta 2 comes out again in February.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 19, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I just found Bayonetta 1 for $15 new on eBay. I'll probably get that then wait til Bayonetta 2 comes out again in February.



Oh yea you can do that, Bayonetta is a great game but the second one is definitely better. It is kind of required to play it if you want to fully understand the story of the second game (it even explains some things from the first game, it's amazing!). When does the second game release seperatly?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2016)

Almost there! I have 50 of the 53 verse cards and i only need to unlock Balder as a character for Tag Climax.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 20, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Oh yea you can do that, Bayonetta is a great game but the second one is definitely better. It is kind of required to play it if you want to fully understand the story of the second game (it even explains some things from the first game, it's amazing!). When does the second game release seperatly?



February 19th is when it comes back out, in America at least

https://mobile.twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/687683102924247042


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

;-; 

B-bump...


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 22, 2016)

Idk where els to post this buuuut

Any tips for bayo 1?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

00jachna said:


> Idk where els to post this buuuut
> 
> Any tips for bayo 1?



Um as in the combat system? Or are you stuck?


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 22, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Um as in the combat system? Or are you stuck?



combat and playing in general.

The enemies that come in pairs (one is all magma and stuff and the other is sort of electric) really give me SOOOOO much trouble!, I always have to try like 50 times before I can beat them..., is there like some weapon that is effective against them? Speaking of weapons...., what are the most optimal ones to use? I have the whip, the sword, the shotgun and the regular guns, which ones are the best to use, or does it not really matter?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

00jachna said:


> combat and playing in general.
> 
> The enemies that come in pairs (one is all magma and stuff and the other is sort of electric) really give me SOOOOO much trouble!, I always have to try like 50 times before I can beat them..., is there like some weapon that is effective against them? Speaking of weapons...., what are the most optimal ones to use? I have the whip, the sword, the shotgun and the regular guns, which ones are the best to use, or does it not really matter?



I honestly do not know for Bayonetta 1, i only used Scarborough Fair during the game. As for Grace and Glory, your best technique is just dodging and attack in witch time. Do not try to finish your combo though since they will counter attack when witch time ends. Just dodge to cancel your combo when witch time deactivates! Be prepared though, they will return a lot and they even make appearances in the second game.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 22, 2016)

Equip Shuraba and do the X, O, X combo on them then yeah, dodge a lot, rinse and repeat. Be patient. It feels gratifying when you parry (Moon of Maha-Kala) them to the point you do a counterattack and activate witch time. It takes practice though, I could probably only do it 50% of the time when I try to. When you play in Non-Stop Climax, you'll see a lot of their gold versions ugghh haha usually in place of the normal ones. I beat everything up to that but not all Pure Platinum (probably a few platinum rank either in normal/hard because it's required to get something. I don't have the patience to PP everything) and the optional boss.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

Bump >u<


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 27, 2016)

Updated siggie and avatar


----------



## lars708 (Jan 28, 2016)

00jachna said:


> Updated siggie and avatar



Ayyy Jeanne <3

WE ARE BOTH JEANNE i am modern Jeanne and you are retro Jeanne <333333

JEANNE


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 28, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Ayyy Jeanne <3
> 
> WE ARE BOTH JEANNE i am modern Jeanne and you are retro Jeanne <333333
> 
> JEANNE



I love ancient and Bayo 1 Jeanne's designs so much!!!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 29, 2016)

00jachna said:


> I love ancient and Bayo 1 Jeanne's designs so much!!!



I honestly only like her ancient costume and her Bayonetta 2 look. I kinda dislike her regular outfit with the feathers T-T


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 29, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I honestly only like her ancient costume and her Bayonetta 2 look. I kinda dislike her regular outfit with the feathers T-T



That's cool

I'm not a fan of super long hair in general.

BTW I have now finished both Bayo 1 & 2

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a new avatar and I love it sooooo much


----------



## lars708 (Feb 2, 2016)

00jachna said:


> That's cool
> 
> I'm not a fan of super long hair in general.
> 
> ...



Yaaay! We still need to play though


----------



## Rasha (Feb 3, 2016)

I have just finished playing Bayonetta 2 yesterday and here's what I think; since I played the game on easy difficulty it kind of took away a lot of the fun especially after playing the first one which was very hard. this game is great but sadly it was short and didn't have the same variety and epicness of the first game, what I loved about it the most were the Insidious battle, the outfits and the combat but I definitely  like the first game much better; it was more challenging, it had puzzles which adds to the challenge and makes the levels longer and not make them just going strait from point a to b. the story and events were also much better in my opinion and they made the walking on walls thing seem really cool, the little girl was really cute also. the best thing about the first game were the awesome boss battles, something was kinda lacking in the second installment, I was especially disappointed with the final boss. I'd give the first game 9/10 (10/10 if the difficulty wasn't as murderous), I'd give Bayo 2 8/10 which had a much better combat.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> I have just finished playing Bayonetta 2 yesterday and here's what I think; since I played the game on easy difficulty it kind of took away a lot of the fun especially after playing the first one which was very hard. this game is great but sadly it was short and didn't have the same variety and epicness of the first game, what I loved about it the most were the Insidious battle, the outfits and the combat but I definitely  like the first game much better; it was more challenging, it had puzzles which adds to the challenge and makes the levels longer and not make them just going strait from point a to b. the story and events were also much better in my opinion and they made the walking on walls thing seem really cool, the little girl was really cute also. the best thing about the first game were the awesome boss battles, something was kinda lacking in the second installment, I was especially disappointed with the final boss. I'd give the first game 9/10 (10/10 if the difficulty wasn't as murderous), I'd give Bayo 2 8/10 which had a much better combat.



Ah ok that makes sense. Remember that you can still change the difficulty if you'd like. I recommended playing on easy because i actually died multiple times on chapter 1 with the 2nd climax difficulty and figured that you would have trouble with that difficulty too >u<


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 3, 2016)

Today's the day Bayo comes to Smash!!!!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 7, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don't even know why I put my nnid account age below 18 .-. I can't view the content so I can't download the demo



Im 15 so does this mean i cant get it? i would like to try it because i love things to do with magic :3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 7, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Im 15 so does this mean i cant get it? i would like to try it because i love things to do with magic :3



You can create another nnid with the age over 18 or whatever the age is needed to be. Didn't know that until a few days ago. The demo is just the prologue but it's actually really fun and I might get it


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 7, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You can create another nnid with the age over 18 or whatever the age is needed to be. Didn't know that until a few days ago. The demo is just the prologue but it's actually really fun and I might get it



oh ok thx :3 problem is i need to wait until i get my wii u to do that X.X


----------



## lars708 (Feb 8, 2016)

Updated my signature! #bayoformk8


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 10, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Updated my signature! #bayoformk8



Her final pose of the one to the right is so odd tbh

It's like her neck isn't there anymore


----------



## Espionage (Feb 10, 2016)

I seriously can't wait to get my hands on it. I played Bayonetta 1 on the xbox 360 and loved it heaps!


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

00jachna said:


> Her final pose of the one to the right is so odd tbh
> 
> It's like her neck isn't there anymore



I don't see what you mean tbh lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Espionage said:


> I seriously can't wait to get my hands on it. I played Bayonetta 1 on the xbox 360 and loved it heaps!



It's great, you should get it asap :O


----------



## Espionage (Feb 10, 2016)

Lars, hell yeah bro! I just need some cash first unfortunately :-( been so broke with paying bills, debts etc. Sucks being an adult hehe


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

Espionage said:


> Lars, hell yeah bro! I just need some cash first unfortunately :-( been so broke with paying bills, debts etc. Sucks being an adult hehe



Oh that sucks... I will have them soon as well .-.


----------



## Espionage (Feb 10, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Oh that sucks... I will have them soon as well .-.



Do you know if Bayonetta 2 will be multi player? I recall the first wasn't.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

Espionage said:


> Do you know if Bayonetta 2 will be multi player? I recall the first wasn't.



Will be? It is out already and has online multiplayer yea


----------



## Espionage (Feb 10, 2016)

I know it's out but I meant is it, my bad - and awesome!


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

It is so much fun like, oh my lord i wish more people had it. I want to play with people here ;-;


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 5, 2016)

I just got Bayonetta 2 today and so far I am loving it! Everything about it so far has been awesome.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 8, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I just got Bayonetta 2 today and so far I am loving it! Everything about it so far has been awesome.



Hooray! Finally! Will you get the first one too?


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 8, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Hooray! Finally! Will you get the first one too?



I think I might at least sometime soon! Though I'm not sure if I will get it for Wii U.


Oh and quick question, how do you unlock the Nintendo costumes for bayonetta to wear?


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 9, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I think I might at least sometime soon! Though I'm not sure if I will get it for Wii U.
> 
> 
> Oh and quick question, how do you unlock the Nintendo costumes for bayonetta to wear?




You buy them at Rodins Shop for 100k


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 9, 2016)

I managed to find one of the earlier printings of Bayonetta 2 that came with the first Bayonetta, so I played that first and really enjoyed it. I just started Bayonetta 2 a couple of days ago and as much as I loved the first one I can already tell this is going to be even better. For that reason I do recommend people play the first one first (if they can!) if they plan on playing both, I'd imagine going from the second to the first would feel like a step backward not just in story but in quality.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 7, 2017)

I know I'm reviving the thread, but there's a couple of news to rejoice!

First off, the first two Bayonetta games are being ported to Switch on February 18th 2018. If you buy the physical version of Bayonetta 2, you'll get a download code for Bayonetta 1.
And last but not least, a third installment is on the way, exclusively for Switch!

Source 1: http://nintendoeverything.com/bayonetta-1-and-2-coming-to-switch/
Source 2: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-and-platinumgames-announce-bayonetta-3-for-switch/


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2017)

I was surprised to see a new post in this thread yeah... But hype! Can't wait for Bayonetta 3 and already pre-ordered the Bayonetta 2 + Bayonetta special edition. The steelbook is so cool, it reuses the poses of previous artwork but swapped the outfits! That's like a gift from heaven for all fans. I wonder if Bayonetta 3 will get a limited edition, I think it probably will but who knows.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 6, 2018)

Soooooo is anybody going to get this game on Switch?


----------



## Weiland (Feb 12, 2018)

If I can afford it, I most certainly will!  I own both on Wii U, but considering I really don't like the Wii U, I never played them.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 25, 2018)

If anybody wants to play Tag Climax send me a vm! I'd love to play online.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 25, 2018)

I just ordered this off of eBay today.


Spoiler: Picture











So maybe when it arrives I'd be willing to play online with ya. It'll probably take a while to get here considering it's an import but yea lol


----------



## lars708 (Feb 25, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> I just ordered this off of eBay today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> ...



Awesome! I have the European Special Edition .
Did you get that one because it wasn't available in your region or because of the physical Bayonetta copy?
I considered getting the Japanese version but I couldn't get any website to accept my dad's credit card heh...


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 25, 2018)

lars708 said:


> Awesome! I have the European Special Edition .
> Did you get that one because it wasn't available in your region or because of the physical Bayonetta copy?
> I considered getting the Japanese version but I couldn't get any website to accept my dad's credit card heh...



I honestly just wanted the physical copy lol it was a bit more expensive than the one in stores here, but it was definitely worth it to go towards my physical collection


----------



## lars708 (Feb 25, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> I honestly just wanted the physical copy lol it was a bit more expensive than the one in stores here, but it was definitely worth it to go towards my physical collection



I mean going all physical is a good idea with the Switch in my opinion as it doesn't have a lot of internal storage and if you are planning on buying many games you will need a fast and high capacity micro sd which can cost quite a lot of money...


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 26, 2018)

lars708 said:


> I mean going all physical is a good idea with the Switch in my opinion as it doesn't have a lot of internal storage and if you are planning on buying many games you will need a fast and high capacity micro sd which can cost quite a lot of money...



Not really. Some cards can be quite cheap. I got a 128 GB microSD card for less than 50 bucks.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Not really. Some cards can be quite cheap. I got a 128 GB microSD card for less than 50 bucks.



Yeah but if you don't want your games to load for ages you'll need to buy a faster (and thus more expensive) card. The cheapest one I can find is €70. Might be because they are priced higher in Europe but still, I'd rather use that money to buy another game instead of investing in a micro sd.


----------

